# Battery operated toys on a plane? Is this allowed?



## KamKol

I will be travelling a very long flight with my toddler at the end of february. In the hope to keep him entertained, I've bought a few toys and games that are battery operated...normal AA or AAA batteries. I'm flying from Birmingham Airport.

My question is, do they make a fuss about batteries through security?


----------



## Menelly

At least in the US, you can have standard AA/AAA batteries go thru security. I have them and extras for my camera all the time. I used to work for an airline and we always allowed them. :) 

Good luck!


----------



## hivechild

I've never had a problem. I'd just make sure the toys and games themselves are not really noisy or obnoxious.


----------



## Farie

^^ wss


----------

